# Sushi suggestions please...



## Mucho Bocho (May 26, 2016)

I'm going to two parties this weekend and want to bring sushi to them. I'm looking for a couple, few rolls that have that wow, delicious, pretty factor. I can pretty much get what ever fish I want, but think I'm going to stick with tuna and salmon and maybe fresh crab. or imitation crab. Can I get some suggestions? I can fire them with a torch right before serving too if needed. Please offer your favorites. Mucho appreciated.


----------



## daveb (May 26, 2016)

Separate the men from the boys with a small platter of sashimi in addition to your rolls.

Below is Tai, Red Snapper would look good too. Yes, my plating sucks.







And/Or Tuna


----------



## daveb (May 26, 2016)

BTW your Kim Bap suggestion last week worked great!


----------



## YG420 (May 26, 2016)

Looks amazing dave!


----------



## panda (May 26, 2016)

can you get carolina striped bass yet? that is the best sashimi. i like the fresh crab idea, try to get chesapeake blue crab claw meat with chives and carrots. if not fresh, i love snow crab california rolls.
how about cajun fried rock shrimp po' boy style roll instead of the typical tempura?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 26, 2016)

Panda, just checked and Earps has Strippers for $7 a pound? I'd do it but one is going to be a frozen hamburger cookout I ain't bringing sashimi. I'm getting really good at shucking opilio crab.


----------



## panda (May 26, 2016)

scallop mousse with sriracha/sweet chili mayo, romaine and scallions, sure to be a crowd pleaser.


----------



## panda (May 26, 2016)

roasted sweet potato + omelete

pan fried hot dog + red cabbage slaw


----------



## chinacats (May 26, 2016)

panda said:


> roasted sweet potato + omelete



Now this caught my attention...not sure why but sounds just crazy enough to work. :scratchhead:


----------



## daveb (May 26, 2016)

grill that sweet tater


----------



## S-Line (May 26, 2016)

If all you're wanting to do are couple of basic rolls, these have never failed me when I serve it to my customers. Note these are both ura-makis.

Roll 1- Shrimp tempura or spicy salmon mix (just stir salmon chunks together with a little bit of mayo, srircha, togarashi, dab of lime juice and sambal if you have it) with cucumber inside, top with salmon slices and paper thin sliced lemon.

If you can get your hands on some hamachi, this is another great roll.

Chopped hamachi and cucumber inside, top with sliced hamachi and serrano cilantro radish. Dizzle with ponzu.


----------



## 9mmbhp (May 27, 2016)

Hawaiian Poke temaki: maguro/chutoro, jalapeno, green onion, hijiki, sesame oil, tiny bit of shoyu. wasabi tobiko for garnish

Salmon Tartare temaki: atlantic salmon, kewpie mayo, red onion, lots of black pepper

Green maki: crab, avocado, daikon sprouts rolled up in katsuramuki cucumber


----------



## panda (May 27, 2016)

charcuterie roll with grain mustard and honey comb!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 27, 2016)

Great suggestions guys. Thanks Panda, DaveB, S-line and 9mmBHP. Gave me a lot to think about. 

I decided to go in another direction and try to make a roll that reminds me of home--New England Lobster Roll (I'm from Plymouth, MA). 

I shucked about a pound of Snow Crab. Was able to get about 10 long legs intact too. Going to stuff the roll with crab three ways, in a mix mayo. w/ white vinegar and crab. Then lay in whole lump crab and then, imitation crab. Wrapped that in a crisp lettuce leaf, wrapped in nori and rice ura-maki style. Then sprinkle the top with crushed up Cape Cod chips. I'll take some pics after I make it


----------



## panda (May 27, 2016)

I would totally devour that!!!
Add some green leaf lettuce though for texture.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 27, 2016)

I have to learn to put less in the rolls and I forgot to flip on so it wasn't uramaki. They were good though


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 29, 2016)

Pretty ambitious inside out rolls. Fresh crab & lobster sounds good. Are chopsticks used much in North Carolina?


----------



## panda (May 29, 2016)

More like big wooden spoons in bbq country &#128513;


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 29, 2016)

Keith, LOL. actually The Triangle in NC has one of the most diverse food communities in the country. I'm impressed every day. Found out yesterday that we have a Restaurant Depot a few miles from the house.


----------



## chinacats (May 29, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Found out yesterday that we have a Restaurant Depot a few miles from the house.



Love that place!


----------

